# Poor guy...shedding and prolapsed!



## Coliosis (Feb 2, 2013)

We've had our tegu for almost 2 months and we just noticed 3 days ago that he has a slight rectal prolapse AND he's shedding for the first time since we got him. It's like they both started at the same time. Could these two things be connected at all?

I'm trying to find a vet with experience with tegus but until then I've been giving sugar baths and keeping it moist with an antibiotic ointment. We have also taken him out of his tank with the substrate and put him in a smaller tank with moist paper towel for now to help keep it clean. Any other suggestions?

His shed seems to be coming off nicely at least...

I'll take and post some pics if you think that will help


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 2, 2013)

Whats the enclosure size, humidity, temp, substrate type, amd how are you providing uvb, amd pics will help

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Coliosis (Feb 2, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Whats the enclosure size, humidity, temp, substrate type, amd how are you providing uvb, amd pics will help
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



Well right now he's in a 60 gallon breeder (his hospital tank lol) but he's normally in a 120 gallon tank that's 4' long (we are building something bigger as well). 
Substrate in the hospital tank is damp paper towels but normally he's on a mixture of coconut mulch and fibre. Temp is at 104 at the highest in the hospital tank down to 76, in his larger tank the range is more like 111-74. (I have a thermometer gun and the ones with the probe). Humidity in the hospital tank is around 54% and goes up to 76% when spraying, and humidity in his normal tank stays in the 70's then in higher after spraying. He has a new 36" reptisun 10.0 for UVB (both tanks).


----------



## Coliosis (Feb 3, 2013)

Some help or suggestions would be appreciated, anyone?


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 3, 2013)

For the prolapse I think he needs a vet apppt

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 3, 2013)

I really don't have any suggestions. I've never had to deal with a prolapse. As far as I know you are doing the right thing by keeping the tegu on the moist paper towels. Where did you get your tegu? It needs to go to the vet, until then keep it moist. You might want to look into ky jelly instead of the sugar. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes when it comes to the prolaspes everyone here will say VET I agree.. I don't believe the shedding and prolases have anything in common!


----------



## Coliosis (Feb 3, 2013)

rhetoricx said:


> I really don't have any suggestions. I've never had to deal with a prolapse. As far as I know you are doing the right thing by keeping the tegu on the moist paper towels. Where did you get your tegu? It needs to go to the vet, until then keep it moist. You might want to look into ky jelly instead of the sugar. Sorry I can't help.



Well thank you for replying to my actual post/questions. I have found a vet but they are closed today so I will call tomorrow. Okay I could get some KY I was just soo worried of it getting infected or something, especially with the sugar baths. The prolapse still looks okay, it's light pink (not red).
Have you ever heard of a prolapse being caused by shedding? I noticed that he was shedding in that area as well, and it seemed he began shedding and prolapsed at the same time :s 

He has been having regular BM's so I don't think he's impacted, and he gets calcium and has a good UVB bulb.

Does anyone know the average cost to stitch part of the rectum to prevent a prolapse from reoccurring?



sarefina said:


> Yes when it comes to the prolaspes everyone here will say VET I agree.. I don't believe the shedding and prolases have anything in common!



Okay we will get him to the vet ASAP. It's so frustrating not knowing why this is happening


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Feb 3, 2013)

There was once I heard if they strain too hard to poop it could happen. You are very lucky it isnt worse!


----------



## Coliosis (Mar 19, 2013)

*All Better! *

Hey sorry it has been awhile!!

Just thought I would let you all know that our tegu is perfectly fine now!  We went to the vet awhile back and she said that our tegu wasn't even actually prolapsed, that the tissue surrounding the vent was just slightly irritated and swollen but that it could have been due to a prolapse. So the vet flushed her full of fluids in case it was due to impaction (which is what I'm thinking) and also gave a preventative dose of dewormer. She also probed our tegu and we have a probable female  So her name is now Belle!

We brought in a fecal sample a few days later to get tested to rule out parasites and they found Blastocystis and Entamoeba and it isn't known if these cause disease but Entamoeba invadens is deadly and just in case the lab is wrong and it is E. invadens (apparently it's kind of hard to tell the difference) we treated with an antibiotic for 5 days. Metronidazole I believe. We'll be taking in another fecal sample in the next few days to be sure the parasites are gone.

I'll be making a new thread to just talk about Belle or any other current or future lizards of mine  "The Coliosis Clan" if you are interested!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 19, 2013)

_  Glad to hear it was nothing major and everything worked out. _


----------



## Coliosis (Mar 19, 2013)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _  Glad to hear it was nothing major and everything worked out. _



Thanks! So am I  Now let's just hope it doesn't happen again lol


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 19, 2013)

That's great news

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

